# Croatia Charter in June



## outdooress (Jun 4, 2008)

I am heading out of Zadar to sail the Dalmation Coast of Croatia this June and would appreciate any advice on what to see, what to skip, and what to bring (especially in terms or gear, equipment, provisioning). 

Also, I had one person opt out, so I have a berth open on our 50' vessel (we are a fun group of people who like to charter for vacation, not all are experienced sailors) and am seeking a replacement. This is a pay-per-berth scenario, please let me know if you would like more information.

Typically, I do charters in lower latitudes in less populated area, so I think this is going to be an interesting and different adventure... Thanks in advance for any advice/leeds.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Since nobody replies...I never been in Croatia, but I will be sailing there this year and I have asked to some Croatian sailors about the best pilot book available.

They say it is: "777 Harbours and anchorages".


You can command one by the internet. I am waiting mine.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

I have nothing helpful to say other than I'm jealous. I can't wait to get to Croatia. It looks beautiful.


----------



## Skipper52 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi I have chartered in Croatia twice both times from the Split area. The first time 3 years ago we went from Kastela south to Hvar Brac Korcula and Miljet etc and the second time from Trogir north to The Kornati Dugi Otok Murter etc. We were going back again last year but the weather forecast was unseasonably poor for the 3rd week in June so we switched the holiday last minute (literally) to Athens/Saronic and Argolic Gulfs. Croatia is beautiful no question. There are over 1100 islands and islets and numerous unsoilt anchorages. Sometimes the islands look better from the air than they do from a yacht. The Kornati is perhaps one such area. Having said that I would still recommend sailing there. We like Greece because you can stern to a small mole or quay and step right off the boat into a taverna. This is not the same in Croatia. Croatia has many marinas which have excellent facilities but they are quite expensive and a bit soulless. The other problem with Croatia is that they haven't really geared themselves up to the yachting fraternity in terms of their service friendliness food etc.This sis probably a hangover from the communist era. They are very well organised and are very keen on seeing your documents and doing everything by the book. There are no "no don't go there" areas not any really "must sees" It's all pretty idyllic. What they do have a problem with is ice especially in the Kornati. This is a problem if like me and my crew you like your beers and wines served cold! The best place to find ice in is petrol stations in the larger towns

Hope you enjoy your visit there


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been four times since 2002, the first leaving from Zadar (marina sukosan?). I've captured all my experiences to share with friends on my blog - bareboatingtheworld. You'll find area insights, mapped trip logs, and photo galleries for each trip. Hope the information is helpful.

There are so many sites to see, you'll have a problem choosing. But, one thing I recommmend is not trying to get to Dubrovnik from Zadar. Trogir, Primosten, Hvar, and, particularly, Korcula are great medieval cities that will give the same feel. Also, the KRK falls up river from Sibenik will probably have very fast running waterfalls in June, but, it's at least an over night and full day trip up and out. Also, the Koranati National Park are starkly beautiful, but, buy the tickets in advance if you want to save money. I could go on and on....

More than happy to help with future questions. I simply love the place. It's my favorite place to cruise in the world.
Gaetano
Bareboating the World


----------



## outdooress (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you, thank you!
I will check out your blog as well, bareboatingtheworld.


----------



## akavishon (Apr 29, 2007)

Outdooress, have you filled your empty berth yet?
I may be interested, if circumstances are right ... please reply to me at
yakavish at google's email system, for some reason sailNet does not let me send PM's.

Sincerely, Z

(ps - I am 42/m, Croatian, living in Boston/US)


----------



## chris31519 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bring gear for all weathers. We've been to Croatia many times in June. We've had 40 degrees (C) but last year we had two weeks of rain. May here in Vienna 500km to the north has been the rainiest on record. Mostly June is perfect: sunny but not too hot. Croatia has everything, Kornati is barren, 
be sure to see the impressive cliffs along the west of Dugi Otok, plenty of bays to anchor, take enough food, water and beer! Krka Falls are an interesting day trip if there is no wind (overnight at Tribunj up and back in a day). When in June are you going?

PS I only know this book in German - "888 Hafen un Buchten" it's the best - with excellent maps and diagrams (clear in any language) - most charter boats have one on board, if not ask at the office when you check in. It seems to have lost 111 of them when it got translated in to English !


----------

